# Hello from AeroPress UK



## AeroPress

Hi all we have decided to join the forum if you have any questions on the AeroPress feel free to ask


----------



## Kyle548

Your link doesn't work.

Anyway, welcome I guess.

How about an introduction, who are you?

Are you officially affiliated with Aerobe?


----------



## Charliej

Kyle548 said:


> Your link doesn't work.
> 
> Anyway, welcome I guess.
> 
> How about an introduction, who are you?
> 
> Are you officially affiliated with Aerobe?


Doesn't even work if you spell it properly either !!!

Please PM Glenn the forum owner and admin regarding advertising rates etc as all vendors need to do before posting commercial links.


----------



## CFo

Aeropress hyperlink includes the word coffee http://www.aeropresscoffee.co.uk/


----------



## kikapu

CFo said:


> Aeropress hyperlink includes the word coffee http://www.aeropresscoffee.co.uk/


Advertising!!!









The ops link does work if you take out the extra R but is a different site to the actual aerobiecoffee website!!

The one thing I don't understand is how they went from frisbies to coffee maker!!??


----------



## jeebsy

Think the story is the guy wanted to find a way to get decent coffee on a plane or something


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi there Welcome to the forum , all expertise from companies and people is welcome here. As my fellow members have pointed out , you need to contact Glenn re advertising rates for the forum . This would include displaying a hyperlink in your address. I would appreciate it if you could change your signature until advertising is agreed.Thanks martin .


----------



## Kyle548

kikapu said:


> Advertising!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I don't understand is how they went from frisbies to coffee maker!!??


Money and girls.

Probably more money than girls with this one though.


----------



## aaronb

Can you start doing your "Win an Aeropress" competitions on the AeroPress UK facebook page again please? Loved those!

Also great invention.


----------



## Glenn

PM sent to AeroPress


----------



## kikapu

jeebsy said:


> Think the story is the guy wanted to find a way to get decent coffee on a plane or something


Funny you should say that when I was on an easyjet flight the other day they had a whole article about the inventor of ground coffee in a tea bag (basically ground coffee in a tea bag pour water into cup take out when coffee is to your taste!!) the whole article was saying how they loved coffee so much that they wanted to have the taste of fresh wonderful coffee on the go easier without the hassle!! I just shock my head as I read it!

Oh and no aeropresses on board but lots of Frisbee's maybe someone got confused


----------



## 4515

Had a look on the web site and the contact us area refers to TKCsales.co.uk who appear to be linked to action sports

hmmmm


----------



## Kyle548

working dog said:


> Had a look on the web site and the contact us area refers to TKCsales.co.uk who appear to be linked to action sports
> 
> hmmmm


Like the Frisbee?


----------



## AeroPress

Hello wow.. That was a quick.. the http://www.aeropresscoffee.co.uk is not our site but belongs to a company CLS who took distribution for a while. Our site http://www.aeropress.co.uk is the only official AeroPress page for the UK. We simply thought it would be a good idea to engage with our customers on the forum answer any questions as coffeeforums.co.uk is an excellent site and a very good read.

How about an introduction, who are you?

Are you officially affiliated with Aerobe?

TKC Sales Ltd. The UK distributer for Aerobie and AeroPress. Yes we are affiliated with Aerobie.

We did not realise you were not aloud a signature hyper link, We are a commercial brand but sales is not the reason for joining the forum.


----------



## Glenn

CLS is an advertiser on Coffee Forums UK and a great place to buy Aeropresses from

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## DavidBondy

Well! Now we've got that cleared up - welcome to the forum!

I love my Aeropress but use a permanent filter instead of papers. Also, like many others, I use a modified method of making coffee in it. In my case I use the Stumptown method.

Good bit of kit and handy when travelling when combined with my Porlex Mini Grinder and Wahl travel kettle.

I've found that if I'm outside the US, I often take a mug with me because hotel cups are too narrow!

David


----------



## 4515

Thanks for clearing that up. The internet is full of Nigerian millionaires who want us to share in their wealth, hence the responses.

I use one at home and one in Bulgaria. Agree that it's a great bit of kit. Was hoping to partner them with a couple of grinders tonight but looks like I'll have to wait.


----------



## jeebsy

working dog said:


> The internet is full of Nigerian millionaires who want us to share in their wealth, hence the responses.
> 
> I use one at home and one in Bulgaria.


You need two Nigerian millionaires?


----------



## 4515

That'll teach me for lazy phrasing when on tap talk


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> You need two Nigerian millionaires?


I have one at work.

Can't say he's great at making coffee though, spends most of his time trying to find an heir.

Wouldn't have thought it so hard to give away a few million...


----------



## Wobin19

Haha, funny!

I have been really pleased with my Aeropress. I use the paper filters and just give em a quick rinse first. Like many others on here, I use the inverted method and a Porlex grinder. I had an absolute knock out coffee today in mine with Hasbeans' Finca de Licho - Villa Sarchi. I bought this for espresso and liked it, but gave it a go in the Aeropress and for me, it's a bit bloomin special.


----------



## DavidBondy

Deleted post. Please ignore.


----------

